
Ask HN: Weekly Employee Newsletter SaaS? - woodylondon
Hi<p>My wife needs to create a weekly staff company newsletter at, ideally displayed in an email.  But open to other options - e.g if its a link to an interactive web experience.<p>I assumed this would be a super simple thing to do.  I have looked at Mailchimp etc - but seem more geared towards mass email rather than sending out to employees.  She needs to be careful around GDPR &#x2F; data with uploading employees emails.  She works in a pretty locked down IT environment, so that&#x27;s another issue.  Whatever solution will have to go via approval :(<p>I am looking for recommendations in the best way to do this either with a SaaS app or is there a good HTML email App for this?   She is pretty tech capable - but not to write HTML &#x2F; CSS for a day job :)<p>Thanks
======
rchaudhary
How many people the newsletter will go to?

Mailchimp should work. It is free up to 2000 subscribers.

